# New Bead Store in Portage WI



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Please forgive me if posting this is out of line, but I am very excited to have a new _Craft store_ open nearby. 

The closest bead store was in Baraboo, WI and it closed last month when the owners retired. The owner of this new Bead store worked at the Baraboo store for years and was always extremely helpful. I really hope her store will make it.

*Prairie Flower Beads*
210 West Cook 
Portage, WI 53901 
608-742-5900

Free parking in back of the store and they do have a rear entrance.

*Store Hours *
Monday - Friday 10 am to 6 pm
Saturday 10 am to 5 pm
Sunday 11 am to 4 pm

They are open, but are still adding stock to the store. They have new and antique beads, semi-precious jewels, crystals, findings, etc.
They will be having classes and hosting children's birthday parties.

Please pass this on to anyone you know in the area.

Thanks
Deb
in WI


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Deb, I think selling something is forbidden, but info on a new store is, imo, GREAT! 

man...it's so hard to find a selection around here! We had a great bead store years ago...they moved to a "better" location and BOMBED big time. Most places have the "same old same old" beads. 

I hope she does well. Hard time to be starting up a new venture, but sounds like she'll get the customers from the old store tho  so that's great!


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Starting up a new bead store is really expensive. Besides buying stock and displays, there's still getting a $tore $ign and last of all is advertising. 

I'm emailing the folks I know about the store, but I am afraid this first year will be very difficult for them.


deb
in wi


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

Stopped in there yesterday. She has a great selection and prices were very reasonable. I plan to stop in pretty regularly so I sure hope the business works out.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh how I wish we had a bead store around here! I just started jewelry making and absolutely love it. I have to order everything over the internet and wish I could see it before buying it. I'm 'millimeter size' challenged. For the life of me, I can't seem to visual bead/finding sizes, even with a chart or ruler. I must be weird or something..lol. I think it has to do with the different shapes of beads/findings. I can get a grasp on how 'long' something is, but when you get into varied different shapes, thicknesses, etc., I'm an idiot! :stars:


----------

